# Sig P220 S.A.O.



## BUSTinCAPs (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone have this gun? Im thinking of buying the P220, dual tone, Single action only. I really dont like how stiff the saftey is on all the models ive handled, Im sure it will loosen up. but I would like to hear it from an owner before i purchase the gun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I had one for a while, the safety will loosen up, when I first got mine home I took it apart and found a lot of grease in there, I removed that and polished it a bit, coated with oil when done and it was significantly better, it will also get smoother with use.

ETA:

Forgot the mandatory pics...


----------



## BUSTinCAPs (Aug 8, 2009)

Any complaints about the gun?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Not really, I think the safety needs to be a little larger and the trigger pull is a little long for a SAO gun. I bought it trying to fix a problem that didn't exist IE I was looking to get away from the 1911 family of guns, but the SAO didn't do it for me. IMHO the 1911 is still king of SAO .45s.:numbchuck:

The gun was fantastic. I carried it in a VersaMax II and has no issues with concealment. It shot wonderfully, fed everything I threw at it, it was a very nice gun, just not what I wanted. I ended up going to the double stack 9mm in the form of a FN Hi Power and a Springfield XDM.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Also,

For what it's worth, if Sig would ever make a standard sized 226 in SAO (other than the master shop Sig 226 X5 Short MSRP of around $3K) I'd be on it like white on rice in a snow storm.


----------



## BUSTinCAPs (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info.......u have been most helpfull.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

BUSTinCAPs said:


> Thanks for the info.......u have been most helpfull.


You're quite welcome. Also, be advised that unless it's been changed recently the SAO doesn't come with a SAO Specific users manual, just the regular 220 manual, I seem to remember that I found more detailed SAO specific field strip instructions on the Sig forum, but can't remember for sure. Looking at the Sig website I don't see an updated manual.


----------



## swmp9jrm (Aug 29, 2009)

I've got a P-220R Carry SAO and I love it. It's been 100% reliable through many hundreds of rounds.


----------



## madderg (Sep 18, 2009)

I own and carry a P220 Super Match...and it is superb!! Love to post a picture and target...but I don't, as yet know how.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

madderg said:


> I own and carry a P220 Super Match...and it is superb!!


What did you get for a holster?


----------



## madderg (Sep 18, 2009)

A Desantis scorpion IWB... its a hard shell and keeps its form. I'll be looking for a belt rig soon. Any P220 rail open end rig will work.


----------

